

Ask HN: How do I download "saved stories"? - vkdelta

Hello HNers,<p>I am looking for a link or API to download all of my saved stories or atleast display them on single page (I dont want to press next button every 30 links). Has anyone developed something to accomplish this task?<p>thanks!
======
icebraining
I might write a python script, but in the mean time if you want them all on
the same page, just install AutoPager (available for Firefox and Chrome) and
this rule: <http://ap.teesoft.info/view?id=2665>

It works on the Saved Stories page.

------
ColinWright
I know of no way to do this. Last time I wanted something similar I wrote a
Python script to do it. It's not hard. I don't still have the script, probably
lots of people have done something similar and one of them may still have it.

